# some Aussie T`s



## Grunto (Dec 22, 2010)

pic 1. _Selenotholus exquisita_
pic 2. _Phlogius sp. rubiseta_ male
pic 3. _Selenotypus sp4_
pic 4. _Phlogius strenuus_
pic 5. _Phlogius spp._ (currently under analysis)


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 28, 2010)

Keep 'em coming, I can't get enough of the Aussie Ts!

Your strenuus looks like my Aussie goliath (before he matured).  Have any pics of female goliaths?


----------



## Steve Nunn (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey Grant,
Don't forget, _Phlogius_ sp. "exquisita".  Not described yet  And show them the pic of the 4th one next to its old moult (pic 004 and 054) 

Steve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LV-426 (Dec 28, 2010)

i own 3 P crassipe slings about .75 inches. Are they fast or slow growers?


----------



## Steve Nunn (Dec 29, 2010)

Hmm, that's very hard one to judge. In Australia, we have what we consider rapid growers, which are all _Phlogius_ spp. (particularly the Aussie Goliath). BUT, we compare them to our arid zone genera like _Selenotholus_ and many _Selenotypus_. This is an issue because Australia is the only country with actual arid adapted selenocosmiines, making _Selenotholus_ and _Selenotypus_ unique compared to ALL other Selenocosmiinae, members from these genera can take over 6 years to mature, whereas most _Phlogius_ spp. can mature in under 2.5 years if fed well and kept at reasonably high temps.

If I was to give a genus you could best compare _Phlogius_ growth rates to, it would most likely be _Chilobrachys_ (particularly Indian fauna).

And, size does matter, _C.tropix_ will mature in under 2 years, some of the smaller _Phlogius_ like PQ113 (blue leg) and sp. black mature quickly, the bigger ones (Goliath, _P.strenuus_, sp. Sarina, sp./form Eunice [masked] and _P.crassipes_ a little longer.) BUT, then again, it depends on whether you are looking at males or females. The Goliath males can mature in 1 year at tiny sizes, varying to same size as the average adults (making them unique in Australia), most likely being a survival strategy to survive harsh environments (to 'beat' floods or draught, by maturing in 1 season, but also providing large strong males that can mate multiple times, during good whether conditions, they are making the most out of their environment-- making them one hell of an interesting tarantula IMO).

Steve


----------



## LV-426 (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks Steve for your input


----------



## Grunto (Dec 30, 2010)

no worries Steve , here are the two immediate post-moult pics you mention


----------



## Grunto (Dec 30, 2010)

ah yes ..._Selenotholus_ *sp.* _"exquisita"_ , cheers Steve for correcting my oversight :worship:


----------



## Grunto (Dec 30, 2010)

a few more pics :-

pic 1 : _Selenotholus sp. exquisita_
pic 2 : _Phlogius sp. sarina_
pic 3 & 4 : _Phlogius sp. hirsutus_ (male)
pic 5 : _Phlogius sp. hirsutus_ (female)


----------



## archieph (Jan 11, 2011)

*love the blue*

hey can u send me one in the philippines.. its awesome


----------



## Philth (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello, thanks for sharing the pics. Is the blueish one you have labeled "pic 5. Phlogius spp. (currently under analysis) " the same as what has been sold in the states as P. sp. "PQ113" ?

Later, Tom


----------



## syndicate (Jan 11, 2011)

Philth said:


> Hello, thanks for sharing the pics. Is the blueish one you have labeled "pic 5. Phlogius spp. (currently under analysis) " the same as what has been sold in the states as P. sp. "PQ113" ?
> 
> Later, Tom


I was wondering the same thing!
-Chris


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi guys,
We aren't yet sure whether or not these are a blue colour form of PQ113 or _P.strenuus_, or whether they are a distinct species. We are working on it though. They definately belong to that group (northern _Phlogius_) and are probably closest related to the above mentioned two spp. 
Steve


----------



## syndicate (Jan 11, 2011)

Steve Nunn said:


> Hi guys,
> We aren't yet sure whether or not these are a blue colour form of PQ113 or _P.strenuus_, or whether they are a distinct species. We are working on it though. They definately belong to that group (northern _Phlogius_) and are probably closest related to the above mentioned two spp.
> Steve


I was under the impression "PQ113" was supposed to show some hints of blue freshly molted right?I've never seen any pictured that were as blue as the above spider in the photos tho!!I hope to see a revision of all the Aussie tarantulas in the not to far future!
-Chris


----------



## Philth (Jan 11, 2011)

syndicate said:


> I was under the impression "PQ113" was supposed to show some hints of blue freshly molted right?I've never seen any pictured that were as blue as the above spider in the photos tho!!
> -Chris


Same here , If I remember correctly "PQ 113" were tagged with the name "blue leg" or "blue femur"  buy some dealers. Although my  "PQ 113" show some blue highlights, in the right lighting , right after a molt, I've never seen one as pretty as the one posted above. Nice spider and pics.

I also look forward for a nice Aussie paper 

Later, Tom


----------



## Grunto (Feb 25, 2011)

_PQ113_ is synonymous with our _cf.papuanus_ (same spider different name , don`t ask :? ) , _PQ113_ is known for it`s very deep blue colouration on its femurs postmoult . 

_Phlogius sp.sarina_ is another which displays an awesome blue postmoult , not as deep as _PQ113_ but also not as vibrant as the one pictured above .

The one above I recieved as _Phlogius strenuus_ but it remains to be seen if it is just a postmoult oddity of that species , a colour form of that species or something entirely new . The exuvia is being sent to Steve as of this Monday , I could have taken a look at the exuvia myself and made a determination however I feel this sort of analysis is best left to those more in the know plus i didn`t want to inadvertantly ruin the exuvia or make a wrongful determination ...there`s enough confusion surrounding our Aussie T`s atm .


----------



## jim777 (Sep 11, 2011)

The Phlogius Rubiseta is gorgeous; are these typically available in the US or does Australia restrict their transfer out of country?


----------



## syndicate (Sep 11, 2011)

jim777 said:


> The Phlogius Rubiseta is gorgeous; are these typically available in the US or does Australia restrict their transfer out of country?


_Phlogius sp._ "Rubiseta"  is not available in the USA.Austrailia is very strict about letting anything in or out of the country but there have been about 3 or 4 imports into the USA so far.
-Chris


----------



## Alien DNA (Sep 11, 2011)

Thought id share some of my aussie T's 

PQ113






Phlogius Rubiseta-male






Selenotypus Sp4


----------



## jim777 (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice to see you come over here! Love that P. rubiseta of yours


----------



## Alien DNA (Sep 13, 2011)

Cheers Jim!  These are for you 



















---------- Post added 09-13-2011 at 08:15 PM ----------

Ahhh what the hell...heres some more 

Selenotypus Gemfields






Selenotypus Plumpies Southern Form






Selenotholus Gold






Phlogius Stents






Phlogius Sarina


----------



## Alien DNA (Sep 13, 2011)

Cheers for the invite Jim 

---------- Post added 09-13-2011 at 10:33 PM ----------

What the heck...heres some more 


Phlogius Stents






Phlogius Stirlingi







---------- Post added 09-13-2011 at 10:38 PM ----------

Im feeling generous 

PQ113






Phlogius Goliath - male -






Selenotypus Plumpies Southern Form






Enjoy


----------



## Hornets inverts (Nov 28, 2011)

some great pics there. That blue "strenny" is gorgeous. What conclusion did you end up coming to about that one steve?


----------



## Steve Nunn (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi,
I haven't received the shed skin yet, but when I do, I'll post up some remarks. I should make clear the Phlogius sp. "Blue leg" rae different to this species, this may be a regional variant, but as I understand it, the blue one Grant posted images of, is found in a totally different area (still in Nth Qld) and are much larger....

Steve


----------



## Hornets inverts (May 5, 2012)

Steve Nunn said:


> Hi,
> I haven't received the shed skin yet, but when I do, I'll post up some remarks. I should make clear the Phlogius sp. "Blue leg" rae different to this species, this may be a regional variant, but as I understand it, the blue one Grant posted images of, is found in a totally different area (still in Nth Qld) and are much larger....
> 
> Steve


any updates steve?


----------



## Jared781 (May 5, 2012)

I cant get enough of Phlogius spp.. (pic #5) lol... Some of them look like variations of "Chilobracys" jkjk


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 6, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> I cant get enough of Phlogius spp.. (pic #5) lol... Some of them look like variations of "Chilobracys" jkjk


That may well be with good reason  I think we are seeing the ties that were once much closer back in the days of Gondwana  I have done some cladistics that seem to confirm this (unpublished)........our new paper goes into some detail about this issue.....
Steve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hornets inverts (May 6, 2012)

Steve Nunn said:


> That may well be with good reason  I think we are seeing the ties that were once much closer back in the days of Gondwana  I have done some cladistics that seem to confirm this (unpublished)........our new paper goes into some detail about this issue.....
> Steve


ever find out what the "blue strenny" was?


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 6, 2012)

No John, never did get the moult....


----------

